# What do you use to clean the wood trim?



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

What do you use to clean the wood trim around the iDrive controller? I have Dark Burl Wood trim around the controller and on the doors, etc. Can I use the same Plastic Protector/cleaner I would use on the dash?

Thanks!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I use pledge sprayed on micro fiber. Usually the last thing I do inside the car. The other cleaners tend to streak. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

I just use the same sealant as I use for the paint. Wax attracts dust.


----------



## GXAlan (Jul 30, 2013)

I like Brillianize for high-gloss surfaces like the wood trim.
http://www.brillianize.com/


----------



## brettski69 (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Swissvax "quick interior finish, wipe with a very good quality microfiber, then polish again in a few minutes with another clean, nice microfiber. That gets rid of any streaks.

There are more elaborate methods, but for all the in between times, this works great and is super easy.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

brettski69 said:


> I use Swissvax "quick interior finish, wipe with a very good quality microfiber, then polish again in a few minutes with another clean, nice microfiber. That gets rid of any streaks.
> 
> There are more elaborate methods, but for all the in between times, this works great and is super easy.
> 
> ...


Wow that's pricey! Do you use this product on the entire interior? Plastic dash? Leather? Sounds like it cleans and protects?


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

I use the 1Z cockpit premium. Leaves a clean looking and smelling finish that picks up all the dust. I recently tried Aerospace on my dark burl wood trim and it left a brilliant deep shine and finish without a greasy look or feel.


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks. I ordered cockpit premium last night for general interior cleaning/protecting. I'll try it out and see if I need a specialty item in addition. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

I use an ipad screen cleaning towel with no cleaning products. So far so good!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Use a damp MF cloth and wipe the trim gently! Most of the wood in our cars is protected by lacquer or clear-coat. Apply a sealant to help keep it shine and stay brilliant!

I wipe down the wood once every 2 weeks and spray some Zaino Z-6 on a MF towel and wipe. It keeps the wood looking amazing in my 7. If you do get any swirls or scratches, start with the most mild polish and work your way up! Use a plastic polish first!


----------



## Bmwlvr60 (Oct 28, 2012)

csmeance said:


> Use a damp MF cloth and wipe the trim gently! Most of the wood in our cars is protected by lacquer or clear-coat. Apply a sealant to help keep it shine and stay brilliant!
> 
> I wipe down the wood once every 2 weeks and spray some Zaino Z-6 on a MF towel and wipe. It keeps the wood looking amazing in my 7. If you do get any swirls or scratches, start with the most mild polish and work your way up! Use a plastic polish first!


I have some small swirls and scratches in my anthracite wood trim. Zaino Z-6 is great for shining the trim up, but you mention a "plastic polish"? to get the swirls and scratches out. What product do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Good informative posts. Thanks


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

You guys keep calling it "wood". It seems all plastic to me.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

BigDeep1 said:


> I use the 1Z cockpit premium. Leaves a clean looking and smelling finish that picks up all the dust. I recently tried Aerospace on my dark burl wood trim and it left a brilliant deep shine and finish without a greasy look or feel.


+1 on the 1Z Cockpit Premium


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

I called Miguiar Customer Service, they themselves don't think, any of the products for interior are really for wooden trim. BMW Genius do not know either. So it seems, wooden trims have no care product available in market at all to keep them shiny.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

It is real wood.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> It is real wood.


Yes, but it is coated in plastic.


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

crazy4trains said:


> Yes, but it is coated in plastic.


I don't think the Oak Grain Wood trim is at all coated, the shiny ones may be but not this one. That's the main concern, can't use normal products on it.:dunno: Does it look like quoted ?


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

Got it now Wood Cleaner from BMW:thumbup::

https://www.getbmwparts.com/partloc...o&PartID=1466531&siteid=214672&catalogid=4462


----------

